# Suggestion



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wondered if VS have ever considered having a continuously updated display of the exchange rate showing mabe, GBP against the Euro, the US dollar and of course the Can dollar. nicely placed of course.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh

I've just wondered

So many things

Cabby

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

cabby said:


> Wondered if VS have ever considered having a continuously updated display of the exchange rate showing mabe, GBP against the Euro, the US dollar and of course the Can dollar. nicely placed of course.
> 
> cabby


That would only fuel more Brexit posts though dont you think?:serious:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and frankly if it took so long to update as anything else there would be no value (sic) in it.....

IMO the future of VS is going to be limited for me, my renewal is due 10th January and so far there have been no changes except the addition of an envelope with or without an exclamation mark and the explanation for that took a long while to arrive......

Sorry, not trying to drag this thread down, but until VS start responding with information even if it is a "it will be 6 months before anything happens" even that would show that they are aware that we exist.....

A live exchange rate could be useful, but from what source as the rates vary dependng upoh the financial establishment unless you use the headline rate from our dear friend Mr Google... which of course is not readily available for mere mortals....

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This is on my favourites bar:

https://www.oanda.com/currency/live-exchange-rates/

Can find out the current exchange rate in 5 seconds

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Reasonable suggestion cabby, but I don't think it would be wise to detract them from their current tasks ATM in view of the speed at which they operate. :wink2:

On the face of it, it's a very simple task - in fact it could be all done and sorted within a year or two. :surprise:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well really it was just a BOTP.that was needed I thought.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Reasonable suggestion cabby, but I don't think it would be wise to detract them from their current tasks ATM


Sorry Ken, but I have to correct you.

That's a completely unfounded comment which naively assumes that they *have *a current task! :surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry but disagree Cabby. We all get our info from various sources and choosing one for mhf would only please a few. I like XE.com and others like their sites.
Microsoft used to have 'gadgets' you could have on your desktop displaying currencies and many other useful items of interest. But then they found it opened your PC to hackers as the constant updates left the 'gate' open.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Wondered if VS have ever considered having a continuously updated display of the exchange rate showing mabe, GBP against the Euro, the US dollar and of course the Can dollar. nicely placed of course.
> 
> cabby


They would have to source it from somewhere and the source company would want to be paid or VS would be in breach of copyright.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think that would suggest passing up on that idea then.>>

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

gaspode said:


> Reasonable suggestion cabby, but I don't think it would be wise to detract them from their current tasks ATM in view of the speed at which they operate. :wink2:
> 
> On the face of it, it's a very simple task - in fact it could be all done and sorted within a year or two. :surprise:


GOSH, as soon as that do you think???

Sandra


----------

